# Audacity: Spuren verschieben sich



## nibelunc (20. Dezember 2010)

Nabend allerseits,

Vielleicht wurde hier schon ähnliches gepostet, habe aber mit der Suchfunktion nichts entsprechendes gefunden.

Ich habe das Problem, dass sich Spuren, die ich mit Audacity aufnehme nach der Aufnahme automatisch verschieben. Ich verwende ein Line 6 Pod X3, um damit Gitarre, Gesang etc. aufzunehmen, aber etwas läuft schief. Wenn ich eine aufgenommene Spur während der Aufnahme einer neuen Spur laufen lasse, die Aufnahme dann beende, wird die neue Spur nach hinten geschoben.
Dies hat zur Folge, dass ich die Spuren manuell aufeinander abstimmen muss und den Takt treff ich dann oft nichtmehr mit jeder Spur zu 100%.

Ich kann mir das leider nicht erklären. Hat jemand eine Idee?
Vielen Dank


----------

